# Looking for a good church in Alabama...



## SouthernHero (Jan 7, 2008)

Greetings, all. Do any of you know of any good churches in the Birmingham, Alabama area? My family and I are currently in the PCA, but when our senior pastor leaves we feel that the time has come for us to move on. 

We are looking for something very Reformed and friendly towards homeschoolers. We'd love to attend a RPCUS congregation, but there are none in the area. We'd prefer that the church be solidly TR, postmillennial with an emphasis on doctrine.

I've visited what I think to be every reformed church in the area, but nothing has jumped out at me. The OPC church was ok, but not entirely different from most of the PCA churches in the area (of which there are a zillion).

Thanks for your insights! Grace and peace, -Scott.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2008)

My dear friend, Dr. Jerry Crick, formerly of Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary, now attends Redeemer OPC in Birmingham and sometimes preaches there.


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Jan 7, 2008)

*might like to try*

The Covenant Family Fellowship
Dominion Baptist Church - Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## SouthernHero (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you so very much, I certainly appreciate your concern. I've visited these, each was full of wonderful people, I'll continue to pray about where to attend.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jan 8, 2008)

Solid ground christian books is located in Vestavia Hills, maybe they can be of help to you finding a solid ministry


----------

